# Waiting for blue



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Meet blue this is our new foal we are waiting to come to us he is 4months old at the moment,we are hoping for him to be coming home in october,im so excited  he is coming from a good friend of mine and im getting weekly visits


----------



## reddyrufus (Jul 10, 2009)

He is lovely, I love his markings. I'd be excited too!


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Wow no wonder your excited he's lovely :smilewinkgrin:, is he a welsh cob?? Section D I think????

I wish id got a horse, ive always wanted one lol. I know i will have one in the future, but just cant afford one at the min :smilewinkgrin: your going to have lots of fun with him i can tell. :smilewinkgrin: *


----------



## Lola76 (Aug 15, 2009)

What a beautiful boy and well worth the wait I am sure it is so nice when ou are able to bring them up yourself with amny happy years ahead of you both


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone


----------



## iloveblue (Sep 29, 2009)

Thats a great name for him ! We have a gypsy cob yearling who was called wurzel but changed it to Blue because he has a wall eye! Good luck with him.!


----------

